# My New "White bandit Jansen."



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Just got this Cock last night, he's a Jansen White Bandit sprint bird............


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

He's going to be a Breeder for me............


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

nice bird! I hope he does well for you.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks.......


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a bandit hen last year she became an AU champion. : ) Hope yours breeds you the same.
Dave


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hope mine does good too.......................


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hope he breeds champions!!!!!!


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Good looking bird! Do you have a hen to pair him up with?


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

yeah, have a $200 Staff Van Reet hen that I'm going to pair him up with........ should be a good Mix.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

When you refer to "White Bandit Janssen", are you talking about the bird which Chic Brooks of Hapyco Lofts in Fresno, CA, bought years ago? Just curious.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

it's a decendent from hapyco Lofts.................from the White Bandit.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

********

I also have a white bandit Jannsen (******) Pretty nice Ped.
Jack
View attachment 15169


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Action said:


> I also have a white bandit Jannsen (******) Pretty nice Ped.
> Jack
> View attachment 15169


 Big wattles on your Bird, wow...................


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

******* baby 2010*

My first baby from ****** 2010-It is a solo. He is on eggs again. He has won many races-Breed many race winners as well as Ace Pigeons. They are a nice bird.
View attachment 15170


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Nice bird Madder!*

What year is your Bandit? Mine is a little older a 10 years old-00 band.
Thanks Jack


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Action, that last picture was one of those "Awww" type of pictures lol.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Mader631*

Sorry Mader631 In the last post I spelled like sh-----.
Sorry Jack


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Mine is a 2006 Bird........AU EJNIK.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

********

A little more info on ******

“******” Won These Races/Awards:

5th Place Middle Distance North American Ace Young Bird

4th Place Overall Club Champion Young Bird 2000 
1st Concourse/2nd Combine @ 298 Miles Vs. 508 Birds = 
1st Place Club @ 176 Miles vs. 143 Birds (15 Mins Ahead) 
4th Place Club/15th Combine @ 235 Miles 
9th Place Club/17th Place Combine @ 254 Miles 
11th Place Club/34th Combine @ 256 Miles 
23rd Place Club @ 286 Miles 
25th Place Club @ 115 Miles


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's mine he's a 1996, he was 2nd at 164 miles vs 500 birds as a young bird and has breed me birds that have breed multiple winners. For some reason none of his children ever did anything in races but the ones I've breed out of have breed winners. The winning genes must have skipped a generation.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Nice!*

Nice Bird!
Jack




Pigeon0446 said:


> Here's mine he's a 1996, he was 2nd at 164 miles vs 500 birds as a young bird and has breed me birds that have breed multiple winners. For some reason none of his children ever did anything in races but the ones I've breed out of have breed winners. The winning genes must have skipped a generation.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Action said:


> Nice Bird!
> Jack


Thanks. I'm so glad I didn't sell him for the 500 bucks that I was offered for him even though 500 dollars seamed like a fortune back when I was 15 and had no money. But he was the first bird I was able to get in and coop and clock and win a diploma. So I wasn't even really tempted to sell him caus I was way too attached.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

i wish i had a ped but the guy does not keep peds, he says his bird was a son of the bandit it was a 97 bird. the only reason I have her she is to in bred for him to do any thing with. I have her with a son of Clausing 410 + 300.
Dave


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Thanks. I'm so glad I didn't sell him for the 500 bucks that I was offered for him even though 500 dollars seamed like a fortune back when I was 15 and had no money. But he was the first bird I was able to get in and coop and clock and win a diploma. So I wasn't even really tempted to sell him caus I was way too attached.


After that long being in your loft and winning you your first diploma, I would've done the same. Nice looking bird.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I bet you had to think twice about it $500 is a lot for a 15 year old kid. 
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> I bet you had to think twice about it $500 is a lot for a 15 year old kid.
> Dave


I don't think I did the guy still asks me for the bird every breeding season even after 14 years. LoL But what I really need is a good Bandit hen for him. I wanna get him to throw out a white one like him but all his young seam to be BB's BC's and RC's and Silvers. But I did get this one oddball out of him when he was mated to his great granddaugter that won me a 300 mile race with a speed of 2121ypm 72.3mph.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

I have two grandchildren of the White Bandit, they do well crossed with other lines of Janssens. Never heard anything about them crossed with Houbens but you never know, it's more the actual birds you pair and not so much the lines, but certain lines do seem to click better with others. Jim


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I don't think I did the guy still asks me for the bird every breeding season even after 14 years. LoL But what I really need is a good Bandit hen for him. I wanna get him to throw out a white one like him but all his young seam to be BB's BC's and RC's and Silvers. But I did get this one oddball out of him when he was mated to his great granddaugter that won me a 300 mile race with a *speed of 2121ypm 72.3mph*.



That's pretty fast! Send her over here!

Nice color on that bird. Has it done good for you?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

That is a nice looking bird. A Houben is the only bird other than a Fabry and since they are not speed birds.
Dave


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Great looking bird


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> That's pretty fast! Send her over here!
> 
> Nice color on that bird. Has it done good for you?


Nah he hasn't done anything yet I kept him for stock because of his color and he's out of a winner and a bird that took 2nd. But he was too young to breed most of last season so I have 2 late hatches out of him that I'm gonna try to fly in old birds. But he's on his third round this year I have 3 babies on the 1st and 2nd team out of him and he has 2 new babies that just hatched so I'll see this year in yb.

And thanks sreeshs.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

What color would you list him down as for the race sheet?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> What color would you list him down as for the race sheet?


Idk he's kinda a slate grizzle. I'd probly just put grizzle.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

I have some Excellent Bandit hens, one I missed banding this past year that is super! Let me know if I can help. Jim


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Man, that's a few good looking birds there guys.
Kurps


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice looking birds people and they perform, too!


----------

